# My Latest Dumbest Stunt



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2013)

We have 5 Shiloh Shepherds, and all but one of them likes both men and women. One of them, Maestro, the sire, has never liked men. He will not allow me to even approach him. Only my wife can handle him and he adores here. We can assume he was abused by a man before we got him and the bitch. She is a perfect dog, and he is too except for the fact he hates men. Even me. However, once Terry puts his leash on him, he's perfectly fine with me walking him, and I have done so hundreds of times. He obeys my commands while on his leash and even smiles and lets me pet him as he sits. 

Cleo the bitch is so well trained and behaved she walks with us without a leash. She obeys every command to perfection, but she requires very few commands since she knows what she is allowed and isn't allowed to do. She's the only one of the five we allow to roam free 24/7 since she will never leave our little 2 acre patch. 

Yesterday evening after we took Maestro and Cleo for our daily walk, after I walked Maestro back into his gated pen, I made him sit so as to unhook his leash. My knee was a little sore, so I went to lean down to sit on the storm cellar and as I did my face got right into his - I just wasn't thinking - and he considered it a threat and he tore into my neck and face with a sudden and vicious attack. This wasn't a "warning bite" it was a an all-out attack. I am very lucky to be here because my wife says he missed my external jugluar by a fraction of an inch. 

I looked like a cast out a Zombie movie with blood all over my face and neck. The funny thing is I never panicked and never fought I just lurched back to get away - natural reflexes - but dogs are lightning fast and he had inflicted three serious bites on my face and neck before I got away. Here's the funny part. My wife saw the last 2 bites but before she could open the gate and come in, Maestro had sat back down and was again in "obey" mode with me still holding his leash. I calmly unhooked his leash from his collar and released him like I always do. 

Terry was freaking out because although my face and neck look gruesome now even after cleaned up, yesterday she said it appeared half my face was torn back - thankfully it isn't but with all the blood all over my face, neck, and shirt I had to look pretty bad. My neck is so sore I can't hardly move it. I had jumped in the shower right fater the attack and scrubbed the wounds with antibiotic soap hoping I won't get infected, but let's gave it, Maestro has NEVER liked to brush his teeth so chances are I may have to get on antibiotics. My wife is pissed because I won't go to the ER and get some. We usually have some but are out. 

I've had a pretty rough couple of months. Don't ask for a pic. I am ugly enough as it is there's no way I'm letting anyway see me right now. This wasn't the dog's fault it was mine. I know better than to get my face in his, because to a dog like that it's a direct threat so he did the only thing his instinct allows him to do, and that's deal with the threat. I will still walk him (not today I am too freaking sore) and I don't foresee any problems in the future, as long as I don't stick my face into his. 

So men, if you have a dog that doesn't like you, keep your distance. 

:gigglesign:

This is the mouth that had half my face and neck in it. 

[attachment=23284]


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 17, 2013)

Omh Kevin, that's terrible, keep those wounds clean, I was hospitalized when I was little from a similar dog bite on my neck that got infected. Glad your OK!


----------



## healeydays (Apr 17, 2013)

Kevin,

Sorry to hear about the attack. 

Don't take any chances, GO GET A PROFESSIONAL TO LOOK AT IT...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow Kevin - I know the power of those dogs and you are VERY lucky. 
Hats off to you for being so understanding too. Not too many people walking the planet with that kind of insight, perspective and compassion.
Hes a handsome fella. If your not going to get it cleaned and get antibiotics (I am the same way) then you need to have Terry peroxide the hell out of it.
Take care of yourself. Can Terry be bribed into posting pics? :lolol:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to here that- YOU ARE one HELLUVA LOT kinder then I. I grew up on a farm- dogs were not allowed such indiscretions- well at least not twice............................
Terry- do you want Kathie's stick- when I get bullheaded well I need no more descriptions. Go to the damn Doc- you bull headed Irishm......................


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2013)

Dog bites can very serious. Keep an eye on them and how you're feeling. If anything seems off, go see the doctor and don't lie to them about what happened :)

Jason


----------



## TimR (Apr 17, 2013)

Man I hate hearing that. Wish it were just a story, but I know it's not. Maestro looks like a beautiful animal, and it's too bad there's that 'primal' issue deep in it's consciousness, and that it had to happen as it did. 
I agree with comments for you to put aside pride and all the other BS and go see a doc, get your meds and proper attention. You don't won't to be saying "I should have gone to see a doc" a week from now when things aren't possibly healing right.
Heal quickly!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2013)

One more thing to say and I will shut up- what happens next time- each time it gets easier for the dog. And worse yet - what if something is wrong with the damn dog and next time he decides he does not like kids or women. IS IT WORTH IT....................


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2013)

The dog is very predictable and always has been. It was not his indiscretion it was mine. I refuse to put him down for my mistake. The grand boys are never allowed to be near him. Maestro is very protective of my wife, and I know first hand what would happen to any idiot that Maestro thought was threatening her. If he ever does anything unpredictable I won't have a problem putting a bullet in him on the spot, and sleeping well that night. But killing him for my stupid mistake ain't gonna happen. 

My daughter has a bottle of amoxicillian that my wife is going after right now. It's the most commonly prescribed AB for dog bites. It's a good thing she has it because the wounds in my neck are already getting infected - as we just discovored when I was washing them again. . Believe me I won't take any chances if I need medical care I'll get it. The only thing a doctor would do is wash the wounds (that I am doing) and put me on amoxicillian - which I will be taking.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2013)

Man, that sucks... Just when your modeling career was about to take off!

Seriously, get well! Amoxicillin may be a reasonable choice, but around here, it seems like Augmentin is preferred... It's amoxicillin with clavulanic acid added which makes it effective against some bugs that amoxicillin won't handle on it's own. Don't hesitate to have a real doc take a look at it... And not one of those wood hoarding bone crunchers... I'm talking about somebody who actually takes care of real medical stuff!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2013)

DKMD said:


> ... Amoxicillin may be a reasonable choice, but around here, it seems like Augmentin is preferred... ...



Kid you not Doc, Terry was reading from her drug book and said I should have an AB with clavulanic acid in it too. I don't remember if she mentioned audmenton specifically but I know for certain she mentioned the acid. So that's when I googled "amoxicilin" + "dog bites" because my daughter had already said she had some. In order to win my case to stay home I found the reference that said amox was the most prescribed for dog bites. Of course that doesn't mean it's the best does it. 

I will go to the doctor tomorrow if the amoxicillin does not make a noticeable improvement. Thanks for the "non" advice I appreciate it.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad you're okay, Kevin. 'Not thinking,' and making a mistake like that can be dangerous, and all too easy. 
Another story: In 1950 I was sixteen months old, just walking and toddling about. My parents had been 'gifted' a very sweet, family-oriented Doberman brought home from the European theater after WWII, a trained attack dog. Mother says that dog was So protective of the family, she watched me outside with a babysitter one day, toddling toward the street/sidewalk and the Doberman calmly moved between baby me and the street, gently nudging me back onto the lawn with its body moving sideways, pushing me into the yard. The dog was never a problem, sweet as could be. One day a 3-yr. old neighbor kid was pushing me on a swing in the yard, and apparently became too rough for the dog's taste. it leapt snarling to attack the neighbor girl, but the action of the swing put me into the arc of its jump, and its mouth clamped down on my head (I have No recall of all this, and have never feared dogs.) I still carry a small tooth scar above my left eye near the hairline, and about a 3" scar from being sewn up from my lower lip down to my jawline. I understand there was a baby hospital stay for a crushed jaw, too, and at about 11 I had plastic surgery and the jaw reconstructed and wired for a while. Interestingly, the dog knew it had made a bad mistake with the baby that day, and mother said in the ensuing melee, the dog slunk off behind the house with its tail tucked and never came back out. My parents had it put down, figuring if it could leap at the neighbor girl, it was too unpredictable. Every family has to make its own decision on these things, I know. Enough said!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow Kevin I feel for you. I have had many bad dog bites and cat bites and infections. Most of my infections where from the puncture wound type of bite as it closes back up around the bad bacteria. I was mauled by a dog when I was 4 and picked up by my head and shook like a rag doll, peeled my scalp back, most of the scaring is in my hairline or has shrunk over the years. Worst infection I ever had was from a cat bite, almost instant infection. Take your meds, listen to the wife, and get well soon!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the story Barb.
In 1984 My son was 4 1/2. I was paying a friend to work on the house I was building to help me. He came weekdays and the weekend. I was working all over the state then- not much work in the 80's here. He had a german shepherd that I did not like. He only brought it occasionally usually at my protest. It was Saturday morning I was tired- worked in Leavenworth all week and drove the 180 miles home. Got up at dawn to work. at 8:00 the friend showed up with the darn dog. My son was playing with his mutt(Buttons) a 10 pounder- small dog. Shephard leaped out of car attacked buttons- Joey intervened shepherd grabbed his face. I proceeded to kick dog in ribs hard enough to make him fly and knocking him out. 
My son got 7 stiches in his lip- still has a small scar. He was lucky. My friend said he would make it right. he did - sent me a bill for 8 broken ribs and surgery on the dog. We have never talked since. My wife though kept in touch with his wife. Dog had never bit anybody but had to be put down 2 years later for biting another kid...................... Dogs are cool- dogs that bite- are just a liability that you have no control over....................


----------



## brown down (Apr 17, 2013)

wow kevin, glad you are still here.... sounds like it could have been a whole lot worse. I hope you heal up fast, I too don't think i would be as forgiving as you. your a good man! hope you heal up and def go see a doc if you start to get worse!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2013)

I got in a car wreck once that wasn't my fault. I am going to start torching cars. I burned my finger on a stove once. I am going to tell everyone to stop using stoves. I had a close friend that committed suicide once - not with a gun but with a rope, but, we should not outlaw ropes we should incarcerate the people who make them. Let's outlaw guns just in case. No one wants to take full responsibility for their world anymore, they want to live in a "danger-free" over-regulated society. NOT ME!

My dog is not going to pay the price for my stupidity. Mike your experience involved your responsibility however you percieve it, and however you dealt with it in *your* way. Perhaps you haven't fully owned your responsibility? Perhaps you still blame the dog? Its owner? I do not know. But it was YOUR responsibility in the end. 

No doubt that things happen that we cannot control, but we still have to own that portion of our responsibility because if we blame esoteric circumstances and just "eliminate the threat of our lack of thinking" then where do we draw the line? 

Maestro is an asset to our family not a liability. Maybe I should send him back to the place of his birth in the NWP, right down the street from you nearly? Nah, you'll let an animal ten times more dangerous like a moose rip apart your yard, but you would kill this lowly Shepherd. I'll just keep him. I hope yur moose doesn't meet Kathie in your yard when you are not around to protect her because if so will you question yourself? Shouldn't you have killed it when you had the chance?

:hatsoff:


----------



## hardtwist (Apr 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I got in a car wreck once that wasn't my fault. I am going to start torching cars. I burned my finger on a stove once. I am going to tell everyone to stop using stoves. I had a close friend that committed suicide once - not with a gun but with a rope, but, we should not outlaw ropes we should incarcerate the people who make them. Let's outlaw guns just in case. No one wants to take full responsibility for their world anymore, they want to live in a "danger-free" over-regulated society. NOT ME!
> 
> My dog is not going to pay the price for my stupidity. Mike your experience involved your responsibility however you percieve it, and however you dealt with it in *your* way. Perhaps you haven't fully owned your responsibility? Perhaps you still blame the dog? Its owner? I do not know. But it was YOUR responsibility in the end.
> 
> ...





+1 on :whs: As a kid, I rode my bicycle everywhere I went.... without a halmet (gasp) and acually survived....


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 17, 2013)

Kevin you sure are one tough old stubborn SOB. 
I don't know if I would make the same decision, but I respect all the reasons why you did.


----------



## healeydays (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok guys,

I can see both sides of this argument and the beauty of the US is we can agree to disagree, but still stay friends. 

Mike B


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 18, 2013)

hardtwist said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I got in a car wreck once that wasn't my fault. I am going to start torching cars. I burned my finger on a stove once. I am going to tell everyone to stop using stoves. I had a close friend that committed suicide once - not with a gun but with a rope, but, we should not outlaw ropes we should incarcerate the people who make them. Let's outlaw guns just in case. No one wants to take full responsibility for their world anymore, they want to live in a "danger-free" over-regulated society. NOT ME!
> ...



Same here, nowadays you see kids with elbow pads, knee pads, helmets, mouth guards, gloves just to ride a bike..... when I was little I would crash my bike and get bumps, bruises and cuts and those injuries taught me to not crash again... but I guess times have changed, some kids these days will still be in car seats till they are a sophomore in high school with these new laws..... do you still have to sit in a booster seat if you are under the weight law and at legal age to drive?


----------

